# 1 Woche alt und Startgebiet Szenario schon tot



## Ceonric (25. September 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen

Das WAR fand ich die erste Woche so richtig Klasse, bis auf meinem ersten Server ne Warteschlange von ca 400 Spielern entstand. Hmmm macht ja nix, wir sind ja nicht wählerisch und enstellen nen neuen Charakter auf einem RVR Server der Voll/Voll ist, aber noch keine Warteschlange. 

Stufe 1, frisch angemeldet im Szenario. ok kein Instant invite, dann warten wir eben und questen ein bissel. Damn, bin ja schon Stufe 5 und immer noch kein Szenario offen, das questen geht mir jetzt auf den Sack, ich will Spieler verhauen und nicht NPC. 

Kanns ja geben, also nochmals Server wechsel. 

Stufe 5, kein Szenario beitritt. 

Ein PVP Spiel, das jetzt schon nach 1 Woche in den Startgebieten NULL PVP bietet? Ist dich ein schlechter Witz oder? Ahhh macht nix, der Server wo ich vorher war, wurde ja geklont, logg ich halt auf den Stufe 13 Chaosbarbar und nehme da am PVP teil und................. bin jetzt Stufe 14, PVP? Nein. 

Das Game ist sehr ernüchternd. Hatte mir mehr erwartet. 

Jetzt fragen sich sicherlich einige, warum denn das questen suckt. Das ist recht leicht, recht viele Quests sind teilweise noch nicht übersetzt, oder aber sie sind fehlerhaft. Oder noch besser, ein Gebiet ist dann wiederum dermassen überfarmt dass es kein Spass macht. 

Na ja, der Gratismonat dauert ja noch 3 Wochen. Schade eigentlich, das Game hat doch sooooo viel Potential.


----------



## AramisCortess (25. September 2008)

das ist ein forum und kein kummerkasten.
heul woanders.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. September 2008)

ja was heulen hier jetzt eigentlich einige rum? ich verstehe es nicht. als es noch nicht draussen war, wurde es hochgeschaukelt von einigen und jetzt? merkt ihr was?


----------



## DaCe (25. September 2008)

Hm, also auf Carroburg war das 1-11 Scenario ohne Probleme min. alle 15 Minuten offen. War die letzten 2 Tage locker in 10 Scenarien wenn ich gezockt hab. Kann das ned bestätigen.


----------



## FJKO (25. September 2008)

spiel ordnung dann bist du 
sofort dabei
wette ich mit dir , ist leider so


----------



## Ghymalen (25. September 2008)

Dass du auf dem geklonten Server nicht reinkommst ist klar. Bei mir auf dem geklonten waren in meiner Szenario Levelspanne gerade mal 15 Leute online :/
Und sonst .. einfach warten oder mach RvR (musst du halt ein bisschen leveln)
da hast du reichlich Spieler die du verhauen kannst. Keine Wartezeiten ... Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (25. September 2008)

das stimmt nicht wirklich kann sein das die warteschlange so lange ist aber nicht das sich keiner anmeldet.und im t2 orc gebiet ging heute abend alle 2 min eines auf,hab mindestens 1 lvl nur durch scenario gelevelt.-->macht richtig fun!und dann gibts ja auch noch des open rvr.


----------



## Yldrasson (25. September 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> das ist ein forum und kein kummerkasten.


 xD Made my night!^^

Darf ich das in Zukunft als Antwort auf weitere Threads dieser Art quoten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Du verstehst das falsch, das hat nichts mit dem Startgebiet zu tun.

In T3 als Beispiel gehen Elfen und Zwerge nur extrem selten auf und Imperium eigentlich immer nur der Damm (wenn man Glück hat und zur Primetime spielt).

Scheint so als ob War wesentlich mehr PvEler erwischt hat als PvPler, ich freu mich schon auf deren Feedback zum Endgame xD


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen
> 
> Das WAR fand ich die erste Woche so richtig Klasse, bis auf meinem ersten Server ne Warteschlange von ca 400 Spielern entstand. Hmmm macht ja nix, wir sind ja nicht wählerisch und enstellen nen neuen Charakter auf einem RVR Server der Voll/Voll ist, aber noch keine Warteschlange.
> 
> ...



Richtig problematisch wird das erst, wenn die meisten 40 sind und nur noch RR 80 werden wollen, dann ensteht dasselbe Problem wie in DAoC, nur schneller, da es in WAR nur zwei Fraktionen gibt. Da hätten die Entwickler von GuildWars lernen können, wie man es schafft keine Wartezeiten entstehen zu lassen. Kann man nur hoffen, dass irgendwann einmal Leute von verschiedenen Servern einem BG hinzugefügt werden, wie in WoW auch nachträglich realisiert, um das Problem wenigstens etwas zu entschärfen. Denn Public Quests, die mit wenigen Leuten nicht machbar sind, oder BGs, denen man nicht beitreten kann, werden nicht wirklich lange für Begeisterung bei Neueinsteigern sorgen.


----------



## Kirath (25. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Richtig problematisch wird das erst, wenn die meisten 40 sind und nur noch RR 80 werden wollen, dann ensteht dasselbe Problem wie in DAoC, nur schneller, da es in WAR nur zwei Fraktionen gibt. Da hätten die Entwickler von GuildWars lernen können, wie man es schafft keine Wartezeiten entstehen zu lassen. Kann man nur hoffen, dass irgendwann einmal Leute von verschiedenen Servern einem BG hinzugefügt werden, wie in WoW auch nachträglich realisiert, um das Problem wenigstens etwas zu entschärfen. Denn Public Quests, die mit wenigen Leuten nicht machbar sind, oder BGs, denen man nicht beitreten kann, werden nicht wirklich lange für Begeisterung bei Neueinsteigern sorgen.




exakt. und da ja myhtic zu blöde war serverübergreifende schlachtfelder zu realisieren, wird es für leute, die mal einen neuen character anfangen recht schnell öde.
aber is ja alles so toll und soviel besser in war. lolwurst. 
sobald man als "normaler" spieler, ohne fanboibrille, das game ein paar wochen gespielt hat, wird man eines deutlich merken:

die ideen sind unausgereift. der fokus auf "du kannst das alles nur in der gruppe" machen ist toll, aber nur solange es spieler 

a: in deinem levelbereich
b: beider fraktionen gibt

sobald die erste levelwelle durch ist, wird schnell öde. war in der beta nich anders und wird auch live nicht anders werden. die hochgerühmten pq und einflussquests sind auch nur stupider grind, der auch noch scheisse gelöst ist, wenn irgendwelche leecher am start sind.

warhammer hat nette ideen, die meisten sind aber nicht zu ende gedacht.


----------



## Erredan (25. September 2008)

Nun was er schreibt stimmt leider. wir wollten heute abend ein wenig zusammen zocken. der server, welcher geklont wurde war immer noch voll und auf warteschlange hatten wir keinen bock. der geklonte server war leer. kein pvp möglich. also haben wir uns einen weiteren server gesucht, auf dem das verhältnis mittel / och war. das wir beide chaos spielen wollen, erstellten wir nen neuen charakter und meldeten direkt ans bg an. leider öffnete sich in 90 minuten kein schlachtfeld und haben nebenbei auf level 4-5 gelevelt. leider ist pve in war recht eintönig. als ich mich danach auf der anderen server einloggen konnte kam direkt ein invite ins bg.

fazit nach einer woche spielen:

choasbarbar, der mir am meisten spass macht ist level 10 und auf zwei servern. einer immer überfüllt und der andere halt noch leer.

ich habe einen ordnungsschattenkrieger oder wie die heissen auf nem anderen server schon auf lv 8. da geht es ohne warteschlange und mit eingigermassen schnellen invites.

wir wollen nur auf offenen r/r servern spielen. leider misslang relativ viel. bei disc oder nem bluescreenl, den ich leider bei dem spiel habe kann man wieder 25-90 minuten warten.


die eingetliche frage, die sich mir stellt, schiesst sich mythic mit dem prinzip, dass leveln nur mittels pvp einigermassen schnell geht und spass macht, ins eigene bein?
wenn noch erst einer woche auf einem relativ gut besuchten server in t1 bzw bis level 11 zur prime time abends nach 90 minuten kein bg zu stande kommt, wie sieht es denn nach 30 tagen freimonat und wenn viele schon die höheren levels erreicht haben aus? kann man dann nur mühselig durch langweiliges pve leveln? ist das der sinn eines reinen pvp spiels?
es macht wirklich spass mittels reinem pvp zu leveln. aber wenn man im unteren bereich hängen bleibt, wie entwickelt sich das? 

davon abgesehen scheint es ja ein schon relatives ungleichgewicht zu geben, was wegen den langweiligen klassen bei der ordnung irgendwie zu verstehen ist ^^.


----------



## Flixl (25. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## LoserOwner (25. September 2008)

Wenn dann noch die Gelegenheitsspieler merken, dass sie in einem Spiel, in dem sich die Charaktere später größtenteils durch das PvP weiterentwickeln, nicht wirklich Spaß haben werden, da sie nur Opfer sind, wenn sie nicht täglich mit einer Stammgruppe herumlaufen, dann wird die Spielerbasis ähnlich wie in DAoC schrumpfen, auch hier hat Mythic nicht dazu gelernt.


----------



## Gihmp (25. September 2008)

mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (25. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt auch lvl 14 und konnt noch auf kein Szenario richtig dumm. Und einige Quests daurn einfach ewig weil die respawn Zeiten sind an manchen Stellen meiner Meinung nach einfach zu kurz kaum hat  man die Gegner gekillt respawnen sie shcon wieder .... Aber das spiel macht trotzdem sau spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (26. September 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du machst deinem Gildennamen, wie auch schon zu WoW-Zeiten, alle Ehre.


----------



## Gihmp (26. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Du machst deinem Gildennamen, wie auch schon zu WoW-Zeiten, alle Ehre.



Das klingt wien Kompliment :-)


----------



## Kronis (26. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Du machst deinem Gildennamen, wie auch schon zu WoW-Zeiten, alle Ehre.




Zustimm


----------



## Dagon1 (26. September 2008)

Warten wir doch erstmal die Entwicklung ab.
Es wäre außerdem nicht dramatisch zuviele PvE'ler im Spiel zu haben. Am Ende verschwinden diese vielleicht und die Server werden zusammengelegt und dann geht der Punk ab. Oder aber sie beginnen RvR toll zu finden und es kommen mehr Spieler und dann fetzt es auch.

Sowohl die vermeintlich negative als auch die positive Variante haben was für sich. 
Diejeniegen die bleiben haben auf jedenfall eine Win Win Situation.


----------



## Jaimewolf (26. September 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> Das klingt wien Kompliment :-)



Wenn man auf ein Bildungsnotstand- und Gossenniveau stolz ist... dann betrachte meine Aussage als ein Kompliment.


----------



## Dagon1 (26. September 2008)

Wer oder was ist eigentlich ANG?
Und warum wird der Thread durch so ein unnötiges Zwiegespräch verunstaltet?


----------



## Jaimewolf (26. September 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist eigentlich ANG?
> Und warum wird der Thread durch so ein unnötiges Zwiegespräch verunstaltet?




Das mag ich dir gerne sagen. Weil viele Forenbenutzer es einfach mit sinn- und niveaulosen Kommentaren übertreiben, wenn jemand ein berechtigtes Thema anspricht, das einen Sinn hat. Zumal ANG-Mitglieder in WoW auf einigen Servern nicht gerade für Freundlichkeit in den öffentlichen Channels bekannt waren oder noch sind.

Das Beiträge wie z.B. "mimimi" generell zulässig sind, ist ebenfalls unschön. Wenn man keine sinnvollen Beiträge zu einem Thema schreiben möchte, dann kann man es freundlicherweise auch ganz unterlassen. Ansonsten muss man eben mit Kritik anderer User, z.B. meine Wenigkeit, leben, wenn man sich nicht weiss zu zügeln.

Ich habe auch keine Vendetta mit Gihmp oder ANG offen, noch möchte ich einen Forenkrieg daraus veranstalten. Ich habe nur zuviel blöde Kommentare innerhalb von wenigen Minuten in diesem Forum gelesen, die absolut überflüssig sind und dann muss es eben auch mal angesprochen werden.


----------



## Emokeksii (26. September 2008)

Es lässt sich ganz einfach damit gebründen das ich grad bei releas eines spiels kein bock hätte im start gebiet rum zu gammeln und das natürlich dann irgendwann leerer wird obwohl gereade in der T1 open pvp warcamp verdammt viel los ist bei uns auf dem server


----------



## Dagon1 (26. September 2008)

Ich habe mir schon vor längerer Zeit angewöhnt jegliche unpassenden Kommentare zu ignorieren. Grade hier häufen die sich schon ziemlich.

Achja und in Bezug auf das topic. Wir könnten auf Moot noch einige Ordnungsspieler als Kanonenfu.....ähhmm gegner gebrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, irgendwie doof, da predige ich ein wennig früher im Thread Geduld und auf der anderen Seite unterliege ich auch den Auswirkungen von PvP-Entzug.^^


----------



## Agyros (26. September 2008)

> exakt. und da ja myhtic zu blöde war serverübergreifende schlachtfelder zu realisieren,



Das mach aufgrund des "Gebietskontrolle" Systems leider keinen Sinn, wie bitte soll das dann noch beachtet werden ?


----------



## Jaimewolf (26. September 2008)

Es wird ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, zu dem die Twinkerei gegen null geht, ein Problem werden bis LvL 22 durch RvR und Szenarien zu leveln. Und dann ist es aus mit dem gerühmten "Stufenaufstieg durch PvP/RvR".


----------



## Dagon1 (26. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Es wird ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, zu dem die Twinkerei gegen null geht, ein Problem werden bis LvL 22 durch RvR und Szenarien zu leveln. Und dann ist es aus mit dem gerühmten "Stufenaufstieg durch PvP/RvR".




Fraglich ob das Spiel das hergibt, aber dem könnte man Abhilfe verschaffen indem man die Serverpopulationsgrenzen hoch setzt und weniger Server anbietet. Dadurch würden die wenigen Neuanfänger die es eventuell in 3 bis 5 jahren geben wird wenigstens geballter vorkommen und nicht einzel verstreut auftauchen.


----------



## castaman (26. September 2008)

muss ehrlich sagen bin aktuell ein bischen enttäuscht was das PvP angeht... spiele auf Galrauch RP/RvR und es macht auch wirklich Spaß aber ich hab seit lvl 1-11 nicht ein einziges Szenario erlebt oO

da lebt schon ein bischen Frust auf, da ich eigentlich zu WAR eben wegen der PvP-Komponente hin bin ....

oder es liegt am Role-Play, da wird so lange gelabert, bis keiner mehr Lust hat dem andern auf die Nuss zu geben ? ( obwohl es eigentlich super passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

kann das wirklich nur am RP/RvR liegen?


----------



## Caidy (26. September 2008)

ich hab keine Ahunung was du hast, wann oder wo du spielst, aber bei uns geht außer morgens um 3-7 immer szenario ö.Ö


auf herdwig Odnung zB, um 8 uhr morgens fast instant invites.

Und jenachdem wo du spielst, bzw was sind szenarien mal beliebter als andere, wechsle halt mal die gebiete durch.

bei den elfen geht kaum was auf ( die bgs sind auch doof!) bei chaos/imperium hingegen  hat man je nach uhrzeit fast instant invites, in t1 sowohl t2, mein rufrang steigt schneller als mein Lvl..... ^^


und zum vorposter, rp sind bei war wie ich hörte nicht allzu beliebt, nen server mit niedriger auslastung, da geht auch kaum was.

Geh auf einen mit mitlerer, da geht gut was und die leute sind aktiv, zudem hat man keine warteschlange wie auf erengrad oder averland ^^"


----------



## arieos (26. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Es lässt sich ganz einfach damit gebründen das ich grad bei releas eines spiels kein bock hätte im start gebiet rum zu gammeln und das natürlich dann irgendwann leerer wird obwohl gereade in der T1 open pvp warcamp verdammt viel los ist bei uns auf dem server




Also auf Carroburg gehts im Minuten Takt ins Szenario. Hab noch nen Hexenjäger Twink, der nix anderes macht, außer Szenarien und in der zwischenzeit PQ. 

Alles locker, alles kein Problem. 

Kann Emokeksii nur bestätigen.


----------



## New-Member (26. September 2008)

Ist doch normal das alle ersmal mains spielen wollen? ruf mal die Nummer gegen Kummer an!


----------



## Ascían (26. September 2008)

New-Member schrieb:


> Ist doch normal das alle ersmal mains spielen wollen? ruf mal die Nummer gegen Kummer an!



Genau, und mains leveln eben irgendwann raus aus dem Gebiet für lvl 1-11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum zu glauben dass sich jemand darüber beschwert..sollen jetzt alle langsamer leveln damit der TE Scenarios spielen kann? *fassungslos*


Edit meint noch: Come to the Order! We have instant invites! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (26. September 2008)

Gestern Abend von 17-21 Uhr alle 5-10 Minuten das Ork T2 BG gemacht von level 11-jetzt 15 ( Zerstörung )

Kann mich nicht beklagen oder bestätigen, dass nix da wäre


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (26. September 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Also auf Carroburg gehts im Minuten Takt ins Szenario. Hab noch nen Hexenjäger Twink, der nix anderes macht, außer Szenarien und in der zwischenzeit PQ.
> 
> Alles locker, alles kein Problem.
> 
> Kann Emokeksii nur bestätigen.



Was extrem übertreiben ist. Auf Carroburg gehen als Order extrem selten Szenarien auf tagsüber. Und zur Hauptspielzeit gehen auch nur einige Imperiumsszenarium (das 2. Imp T3 hab ich z.b noch nie auf gehen sehen und ich bin wenn ich dort bin immer für beide angemeldet). Elfenszenarien sind quasi tot und Zwerge je nach Wochentag kann man sagen, manchmal ist da stundenlang überhaupt nichts, dann finden sich mal Spieler für das hässlichere der beiden T3, aber Wartezeit ist da schon extrem.

Und zu ungünstigen Zeiten Spielen kann man vergessen, war ab 22 Uhr schonmal die halbe Nacht für alle 6 T3 Szenarien angemeldet da ging garnix.

PS:
Mir kommt es so vor als hätten wir schon den ersten grossen Spielerschwund, schon allein dadurch kann ich den Entschluss nicht nachvollziehen neue Server zu eröffnen. Servercap Erhöhung wäre die richtige Entscheidung gewesen. In Warhammer ist nun mal Mehr Spieler=Mehr PvP=Mehr Fun.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. September 2008)

Tja, die Leute kommen halt in höhere Ränge, das dann in den Startgebieten nix mehr gehtn ist doch wohl logisch.


----------



## Crash_hunter (26. September 2008)

also ich war noch in keinem szenario seit start... hab ab release gespielt... und gleich auf lvl 1 angemeldet... nix GARNIX! weiß net aber kommt mir komisch vor... ob das an mir liegt??? also ich hab von dem RvR noch nix mitbekommen leider...hmm werde mich wohl aufraffen müssen einfach durchs pve auf 40 zu rushen...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. September 2008)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> xD Made my night!^^
> 
> Darf ich das in Zukunft als Antwort auf weitere Threads dieser Art quoten?
> 
> ...



packs doch einfach in die Signatur, der Spruch passt eh bei 99% alle Posts :-)


----------



## keen. (26. September 2008)

also wenn ihr euch nen server mit low/low aussucht is das kein wunder.

wir spielen momentan auf egrimm (auch rp-rvr) und da gings schon direkt mit lvl 1 zur sache.
wartezeiten gehen gegen 0, das längste was ich bisher gewartet hab warn 10min (um halb 1 nachts wohlgemerkt).

wahrscheinlich melden die meisten sich nichmal an und denken durch das symbol an der minimap sind die automatisch in der warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solls ja alles geben


----------



## zero05 (26. September 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Wir könnten auf Moot noch einige Ordnungsspieler als Kanonenfu.....ähhmm gegner gebrauchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele Ordnung auf Moot (zerstörung war mir zu doof spielt ja irgendwie jeder) mit ein paar Freunden und ich muss euch enttäuschen, es gibt keine Instant-Invites für die Ordnung. Dauert etwa 30min bis ein Szenario aufgeht. Als ich meinen Zwerg angespielt habe gab es NIE ein offenes Szenario.
TRotzdem will ich keine Serverübergreifenden BGs, das führt nur zu Anonymität und Leechern - ich will die Leute die ich im Schlachtfeld treffe auch im OpenRvR vermöbeln.


----------



## Gin (26. September 2008)

Ich hatte bisher noch überhaupt keine Probleme mit den SC-Invites. Gut, ich spiele auf Ordnung und befinde mich noch im T2, aber bis 1 Uhr habe ich höchstens 1 Minute Warteschlange, egal für welches SC ich mich anmelde. Nach 1 Uhr dauert es dann etwas länger, aber Zerg von Moukrin geht immer noch im 5 Minuten-Takt auf.


----------



## Dentus (26. September 2008)

Wer hier rumweint das keine Szenarios aufgehen, aber mit vollem Wissen einen Charakter erstellt hat bei der Fraktion die zahlenmäßig 3:1 überlegen ist, hat in meinen Augen nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.

Soll Mythic neue Order Spieler backen oder was? Das könnt nur IHR selbst ändern.


----------



## BlueIce84 (26. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wer hier rumweint das keine Szenarios aufgehen, aber mit vollem Wissen einen Charakter erstellt hat bei der Fraktion die zahlenmäßig 3:1 überlegen ist, hat in meinen Augen nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.
> 
> Soll Mythic neue Order Spieler backen oder was? Das könnt nur IHR selbst ändern.



So siehts wohl aus. Hab als Hexenkriegerin nur zwei Szenarios erlebt bis lvl 8. Da mir das doch recht wenig war hab ich mir nen Hexenjäger gemacht und den hab ich nun nur durch Szenarios bis lvl 9 gebracht.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Also tote Hose ist nicht wirklich. Szenarien gehen auch im T1 noch auf. Es ist natrlich nicht mehr die Menge wie zu Release, aber trotzdem immer noch gut besucht.


----------



## Skela (26. September 2008)

Ich habe nur wahrgenommen das jemand geschrieben hat er würde sich für alle Szenarien parallel anmelden - wie mache ich das denn? Ich meine festgestellt zu haben das der mich de facto aus der Warteschlange nimmt wenn ich nach der Anmeldung das Gebiet wechsle, cih steh dann zwar noch angeblich in der Warteliste, aber der Beitritt hat nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Doch, das funktioniert.
Entweder hat man eine Szenariengruppe, in der die Mitglieder in verschiedenen Gebieten stehen und die Gruppe anmelden, oder man fliegt selbst von Gebiet zu Gebiet und meldet sich an.


----------



## Eltin (26. September 2008)

An alle die nur Rumheulen "Szeaien gehen nicht auf":

*Spielt auf gar keinen Fall Ornung!!!* Nicht das ich irgendwann auch mal Wartezeiten habe und hier anfange rumzuheulen.... mir sind die 5 Minuten lang genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airco (26. September 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> das ist ein forum und kein kummerkasten.
> heul woanders.



ähmm wie du sagtest es ist ein FORUM und da find ich es KLASSE das er uns seine erfahrungen zu WAR mitteilt. Solche Kommentare von dir sind eher ÜBERFLÜSSIG


----------



## Skela (26. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Doch, das funktioniert.
> Entweder hat man eine Szenariengruppe, in der die Mitglieder in verschiedenen Gebieten stehen und die Gruppe anmelden, oder man fliegt selbst von Gebiet zu Gebiet und meldet sich an.


Das klingt ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde ich heute doch gleich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (26. September 2008)

mhh stimmt mus ich auch mal ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Twibble (26. September 2008)

castaman schrieb:


> muss ehrlich sagen bin aktuell ein bischen enttäuscht was das PvP angeht... spiele auf Galrauch RP/RvR und es macht auch wirklich Spaß aber ich hab seit lvl 1-11 nicht ein einziges Szenario erlebt oO
> 
> da lebt schon ein bischen Frust auf, da ich eigentlich zu WAR eben wegen der PvP-Komponente hin bin ....
> 
> ...



Selbes Problem auf Galrauch. Bin mitlerweile level 15 und hab es nicht geschafft auch nur einmal in das T1 Szenario zu kommen. Insgesamt laufen einem aber eh recht wenige Leute über den Weg finde ich. Bin gestern den ganzen Abend mit meinem Gobo in Barrak Varr und im Sumpf rumgelaufen und habe über die ganze Zeit genau einen Zwerg getroffen.


----------



## Dagon1 (26. September 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Ich spiele Ordnung auf Moot (zerstörung war mir zu doof spielt ja irgendwie jeder) mit ein paar Freunden und ich muss euch enttäuschen, es gibt keine Instant-Invites für die Ordnung. Dauert etwa 30min bis ein Szenario aufgeht. Als ich meinen Zwerg angespielt habe gab es NIE ein offenes Szenario.
> TRotzdem will ich keine Serverübergreifenden BGs, das führt nur zu Anonymität und Leechern - ich will die Leute die ich im Schlachtfeld treffe auch im OpenRvR vermöbeln.




Nunja, wie viele Leute im Bereich von 22 - 31 habt ihr? Sicherlich gegen Abend um die 20 bis 30 on oder?
Was machen die? Garantiert nich Szenarios da dort keins aufgeht.

Wir haben aber Zeiten in denen der Server Mittel/Voll ist. 
Zu diesen Zeiten müsste es für euch ziemlich zügig gehen.


----------



## Ceonric (26. September 2008)

Vielen dank für die zahlreichen Posts, egal ob von Fanboys oder nicht ) Ich les das alles gerne. 

Ich denke es steht jedem Spieler frei einen Charakter zu wählen, um dann auf Stufe 10 zu merken, dass ihm der Charakter nicht so steht, und versucht sich in einer anderen Klasse. Wenn ich dann halt selber Schuld bin, dass seltsamerweise nach dem dritten Wechsel (hatte leider keinen Betazutritt, sonst hätte ich da schon viele Klassen testen können) alle Leute aus dem Szenario der Stufe 1-20 schon entwichen sind, dann trifft das wohl zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR wurde als reines PVP Spiel angekündigt, und ja, es hat scheinbar 0 Instanzen zu bieten. Das ist auch ok so, ich denke ein zweites WOW braucht niemand. Ich find die Szenarios nett gemacht und auch die Klassen sind gut designed. (ok, die ein oder andere Klasse ist einfach nur peinlich) Die Classbalance scheint auch irgendwie zu stimmen. 

Aber selbst auf TOP vollen Servern kann man sich einen neuen Charakter erstellen, und man rennt mutterseelen alleine rum. Das ist schon tragisch und zeigt eigentlich, dass das Spiel kaum wiederspielwert bietet. Die Leute scheinen so schnell steigen zu wollen, weil das Leveln in den Gebieten selber keinen Spass macht. Das interessanteste dürften wohl die öffentlichen Quests sein, aber alleine ist stets nach der Stufe 2 fertig. (ausser man ist 4-5 Studen über den Champions(Helden) 

Aber viele Leute haben hier auch recht, das Game hat viel Potential, ändert aber nichts daran, dass man Neueinsteiger davon abraten sollte, weil kein Gemeinschaftsgefühl aufkommt. Der Zusammenhang fehlt, man fühlt sich nicht wie in einem Kreis der Zerstörung, sondern als kleiner Punkt in einer Startumgebung, in dem sich zwar irgendwas bekämpft, aber Spieler von Ordnung und Zerstörung sind es sicherlich nicht. 

Somit heisst es Quest grinden um die anderen Leute aufzuholen oder aber zu warten bis den ersten 40ern langweilig wird und diese zu twinken anfangen. 

Grüesli


----------



## Nudinn (26. September 2008)

die antwort ist ganz einfach, entweder man spielt ordnung und bekommt instant invites in szenario oder man spielt Zerstörung und warte ewig bis man reinkommt(ausnahmen bestätigen die regel)


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2008)

Also ich hab gestern Abend bestimmt fast 10x das T1-Szenario bei den Menschen gespielt. Normal queste ich um die Wartezeit zu ueberbruecken - aber gestern bin ich kaum dazu gekommen Quests abzuschliessen so schnell war ich wieder im Szenario. Ich kann die Beobachtungen des TE also nicht bestaetigen - wobei das natuerlich von Server zu Server sehr unterschiedlich sein mag...


----------



## Twibble (26. September 2008)

Mein Zwerg auf Kemmler ist level 10 und auch noch nie in ein Szenario gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kemmler habe ich aber mental auch schon abgeschrieben... da fehlt echt nur noch das Tumbleweed. Irgendwie gab es einfach zu viele Server zum Start und wer so wie ich kacknoob nicht auf die Population geachtet hat, hat einfach Pech gehabt. Hilft wohl nur neu starten auf Server mit höherer Population. Oder warten und beten, dass mehr Leute auf den Server kommen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (26. September 2008)

Auf meinem Server kommt es ziemlich stark drauf an, wann man spielt. . Im Urlaub alles durchgetestet: Früh und Vormittag = durchaus Szenarien möglich aber mit Wartezeit, Mittags das gleiche, 20-23 Uhr Szenarienbeitritt ohne Probleme ab 2 Uhr geht nichts mehr mit Szenarien.

Das auf einem RvR-Server kein RvR zustande kommt liegt vielleicht ein wenig (möcht fast sagen zu 99%) an der Server-Community. Auf meinem RP-Server lebt das offene RvR richtig - Burgen wechseln fast täglich die Besitzer.

Abgesehen davon: RvR im Startgebiet - hhaaallloooohhooo. Da sind doch alle noch mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Es gibt keine Burgen und die paar Kontrollpunkte - naja. RvR wird m.M. nach erst interessant ab Level 20.

Ab 12 kommt man nicht mehr in das T1-Szenario weil man zu hoch ist. Von 12-22 (mein ich) ist T2 angesagt.

Was ist denn bitte ein "Wiederspielwert"?

Abgesehen davon möchte ich Dir sagen, dass ich auf meinem Server eine nette kleine Gemeinschaft gefunden habe, die das Spiel gemeinsam erlebt.


----------



## Zez (26. September 2008)

Zerstörung auf Middenland - kann nichts bestätigen, habe mein Rufrang immer 1 level unter meinem Rang, Szenarien gehen mind. alle 10-15min auf.... sowohl mit meiner Zeloten in T2, als auch mit meinem Squiggtreiba T1


----------



## zero05 (26. September 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Nunja, wie viele Leute im Bereich von 22 - 31 habt ihr? Sicherlich gegen Abend um die 20 bis 30 on oder?
> Was machen die? Garantiert nich Szenarios da dort keins aufgeht.
> 
> Wir haben aber Zeiten in denen der Server Mittel/Voll ist.
> Zu diesen Zeiten müsste es für euch ziemlich zügig gehen.




Keine Ahnung wieviele es sind. Auf der anderes Seite ist es auch frustrierend OpenRvR zu machen da man meist nach 15 Minuten von einer Übermacht überrollt wird. Das macht keinem auf Dauer Spass und führt dazu das Zerstörung alle Tiers kontrolliert. Das man als Ordnungspieler jemals die gegnerische Hauptstadt einnehmen kann wage ich einmal zu bezweifeln. Na mal schauen.


----------



## The Suffer (26. September 2008)

Also auf Carroburg finde ich geht es vorallem im Zwergen T1 mit der Wartezeit (5-10 min)
Aber nochmal zu den Serverübergreifenden : Wie soll mansowas realiesieren von den Siegespunkten her? Das würde alles kaputtmachen.


----------



## Ghaash (26. September 2008)

liegt an den betatestern deren freiwoche am donnerstag abgelaufen ist.
da die jetzt nichtmehr spielen, da das game einfach zu schlecht ist, siehts mau aus mit den unteren leveln. denn genau das 1-12 szenario war das wo tester unterwegs waren und von vielen klassen und rassen chars auf 5-10 gespielt haben um nen eindruck zu bekommen.

klar, wo sollen die lowlevels denn jetzt auch herkommen?
wer jetzt war spielt, der spielt es seit release und ist damit mindestens im level12+ tier. neuanfänger 2 wochen nach release wirst nicht viele finden.



achja, in jedem kritikthread die leute damit zu flamen, dass sie doch zu wow abhauen können, ist NICHT der spielerzahl von WAR zuträglich. und auch wenn ihr lieber nicht mit solchen leuten zusammenspielt, so ist es geld was in den taschen von mythic fehlt. das kriegt IHR zu spüren.

ich sag nur: offizielle foren und deren moderatoren kosten geld. wenn man zu wenige spieler hat, überlegt man sich welche serviceleistungen man zuerst kürzt...

also mal lieber etwas nachdenken und kritiker lieber von WAR überzeugen als sie zu flamen und die arme von WoW zu treiben.


----------



## Ghaash (26. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wer hier rumweint das keine Szenarios aufgehen, aber mit vollem Wissen einen Charakter erstellt hat bei der Fraktion die zahlenmäßig 3:1 überlegen ist, hat in meinen Augen nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.
> 
> Soll Mythic neue Order Spieler backen oder was? Das könnt nur IHR selbst ändern.



ja richtig, wenn mythic eine einseitige werbekampagne zugunsten der destruction fährt (ich sag nur production podcasts), dann sind die spieler schuld, wenn sie destruction cooler finden und das spielen wollen.
und wenn man nicht ewige wartezeiten haben will, dann ist man ja selbst dafür verantwortlich.

seltsam ist, das diese eigenverantwortlichkeit immer nur bei fehlern in WAR zutreffend ist.
das argument dass in WoW keine massenschlachten stattfinden kann man selbstverständlich nicht damit abtun, dass man ja selbst dran schuld ist wenn man keine leute mobil macht um eine hauptstadt zu raiden.

geht mal schön alle sterben, ihr scheuklappen-WAR-fanboys.


----------



## Thorghal (26. September 2008)

Ich muss bis heute weder im Startgebiet noch im t2 auf dem Server Huss bei der Zerstörung lange warten. bei t2 manchmal etwas länger, je nachdem (trollkreuzung geht schneller).  Von daher kann ich dir da nicht zustimmten, TE.


----------



## griefen (26. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ja richtig, wenn mythic eine einseitige werbekampagne zugunsten der destruction fährt (ich sag nur production podcasts), dann sind die spieler schuld, wenn sie destruction cooler finden und das spielen wollen.
> und wenn man nicht ewige wartezeiten haben will, dann ist man ja selbst dafür verantwortlich.
> 
> seltsam ist, das diese eigenverantwortlichkeit immer nur bei fehlern in WAR zutreffend ist.
> ...



wir reden hier immer noch über ein spiel, mein lieber. du tust mir leid...


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ja richtig, wenn mythic eine einseitige werbekampagne zugunsten der destruction fährt (ich sag nur production podcasts), dann sind die spieler schuld, wenn sie destruction cooler finden und das spielen wollen.


Ich WERBUNG gesehen! Muss Zerstoerung spielen! Muss cool finden was alle cool finden! *sabber*

Mist! 10 Millionen finden WoW toll. Muss WoW spielen! Geht sterben - auf dass Ihr mit mir um die Wette zombien koennt!


----------



## Ghaash (26. September 2008)

griefen schrieb:


> wir reden hier immer noch über ein spiel, mein lieber. du tust mir leid...



wie leid genau? reicht es für eine spendenüberweisung? oder ists dann doch nicht so schlimm?



> Ich WERBUNG gesehen! Muss Zerstoerung spielen! Muss cool finden was alle cool finden! *sabber*



ach, du glaubst also die unausgewogenheit der fraktion hat nichts damit zu tun, dass destruction in allen videos als SUPER COOL dargestellt wurde und ordnung alles gay pony-streichler sind? 
dann würde ich gerne mal dein argument hören.


----------



## da_lolo (26. September 2008)

Willst du auch noch Käse zum Whine?


----------



## Sharymir (26. September 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> das ist ein forum und kein kummerkasten.
> heul woanders.




Der TE gibt sein Feedback zu dem Game und heult nicht.Etwas das "Kleinkinder" und Fanboys wie Du wohl nicht verstehen können bzw wollen!

Sowas intolerantes wie hier ist mir NIRGENDS untergekommen...nicht mal bei WoW.Erspar uns demnächst deine absolut nichtssagenden Comments...thx


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ach, du glaubst also die unausgewogenheit der fraktion hat nichts damit zu tun, dass destruction in allen videos als SUPER COOL dargestellt wurde und ordnung alles gay pony-streichler sind?
> dann würde ich gerne mal dein argument hören.


Ich wuesste nicht, was in der Zerstoerung so cool dargestellt worden waere? Wenn ich an den Trailer denke, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich da z.B. den Feuermagier oder die Schattenkriegerin deutlich "cooler" fand als irgendwelche Zerstoerungs-Anhaenger. Und selbst wenn es so gewesen waere - ich waehle doch nicht anhand eines Trailers meine Klasse aus.

Ich persoenlich habe alle Klassen die sich fuer mich spannend anhoerten ausprobiert und mich dann entschieden, was ich spiele. Da waren sowohl Klassen der Zerstoerung als auch der Ordnung bei - und letztlich bin ich wieder bei den fuer mich "coolsten" des Fantasy-Genres geblieben: den Zwergen.

Ich glaube auch, dass nicht zu einem geringen Teil die Unausgewogenheit der Reiche daher kommt, dass viele hier von WoW kommen, wo es ja immer so war, dass die Allianz auf den Servern in der Ueberzahl und oft so, dass die Horde besser im PvP war. Da kommt dann schnell der Gedankengang WAR = PvP -> Horde besser im PvP -> Horde = Zerstoerung -> ich spiel Zerstoerung!


----------



## Vesariilya (26. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuesste nicht, was in der Zerstoerung so cool dargestellt worden waere? Wenn ich an den Trailer denke, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich da z.B. den Feuermagier oder die Schattenkriegerin deutlich "cooler" fand als irgendwelche Zerstoerungs-Anhaenger. Und selbst wenn es so gewesen waere - ich waehle doch nicht anhand eines Trailers meine Klasse aus.
> 
> Ich persoenlich habe alle Klassen die sich fuer mich spannend anhoerten ausprobiert und mich dann entschieden, was ich spiele. Da waren sowohl Klassen der Zerstoerung als auch der Ordnung bei - und letztlich bin ich wieder bei den fuer mich "coolsten" des Fantasy-Genres geblieben: den Zwergen.
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass nicht zu einem geringen Teil die Unausgewogenheit der Reiche daher kommt, dass viele hier von WoW kommen, wo es ja immer so war, dass die Allianz auf den Servern in der Ueberzahl und oft so, dass die Horde besser im PvP war. Da kommt dann schnell der Gedankengang WAR = PvP -> Horde besser im PvP -> Horde = Zerstoerung -> ich spiel Zerstoerung!



Überzeugendes Argument *G* 

Ich liefere gern noch eines: viele Spieler sind Männer... viele Dunkelelfenweibchen leichtsam bekleidet... das lockt schon an *G* 
bei weiblichen Spielern dürfte es wohl eher das Tier im tiefsten Inneren sein das auch mal herausgelassen werden will und daher ist der Chaos Barbar da wohl attraktiv. 

Mann: Wäschst du bitte ab und machst die Wäsche?
Frau: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! *wirbelt mit der Tischdeko die aus einem Dolch und obskuren Kerzen besteht*
Mann: O....ok....ay ich geh dann mal... den Haushalt machen

LG Vesa


----------



## Hevelius (26. September 2008)

komisch ich hatte mein erstes rvr mit lvl 1 und eigentlich komm ich nach einem rvr nach höchstens 10 min wieder in ein rvr rein komisch ich bin aufm server Nuln und spiel Chaos da gehts schnjell hehe ^^


----------



## Ghaash (26. September 2008)

> Da kommt dann schnell der Gedankengang WAR = PvP -> Horde besser im PvP -> Horde = Zerstoerung -> ich spiel Zerstoerung!



wenn man also in WoW besser im pvp war spielt man destruction? ja, schlüssig argumentiert.

die einzige wow-analogie wäre:
allianz = order
horde = destruction.

viele leute spielen lieber die guten, schönen, edlen charakter als das böse, dreckige, hässliche, mutierte, bähbäh.

jedenfalls war es in WoW so, weshalb es auch das ungleichgewicht der fraktionen zu gunsten der allianz gab.

seltsamerweise hat sich dieser trend NICHT auf WAR übertragen. da 10mio unbeeinflusste spieler kaum lügen können, bedeutet das, dass bei WAR eine einseitige verteilung der sympathien vorgenommen wurde.

schau dir das ab 2:50 an. danach wollen 75% destruction spielen und nicht order.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWvAznIRVLA


----------



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

Klar, die wollten bestimmt bei ihrem eigenen Spiel von vorn herein ein Ungleichgewicht in der Spielerverteilung schaffen, damit es auch ja genug Gründe zum Meckern gibt und Unentschlossene erst gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, es auszuprobieren. Alles volle Abischt & Kalkül!

:>


----------



## (Andara) (26. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> wenn man also in WoW besser im pvp war spielt man destruction? ja, schlüssig argumentiert.
> 
> die einzige wow-analogie wäre:
> allianz = order
> ...



Damit sind die Leute (inklusive dir), einfach falsch informiert, was das Verhältnis Gut : Böse angeht in der Welt von Warcraft...
Hinlänglich bekannt ist (lass mich überlegen, seit Warcraft?), dass die Menschen die bösen sind und nicht die fiesen Orkse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch dazu war das bei dir vom Vorposter gequotete eine reine Vermutung, was du irgendwie zerlegen musst, weil du es als Argument gegen dich siehst?
Nimm doch endlich hin, dass es momentan 2 Spiele gibt, die den Leuten gefallen oder eben nicht.

Deine Meinung interessiert beileive keinen, weil du nur darauf aus bist, gegen WAR zu hetzen.

Gott bist du eine Wurst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht solltest du deine Bookmarks für dieses Forum einfach löschen und dich woanders trollen, anstatt hier deine geistigen Ergüsse zu posten.

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Ein WoW und WAR Spieler


----------



## Toroxx (26. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> schau dir das ab 2:50 an. danach wollen 75% destruction spielen und nicht order.



Man... wenn ich das schon lese... oO

1. er redet vllt. dreisig Sekunden über die Zerstörung - du glaubst wohl nicht wirklich dass das einen Unterschied macht?! oO
2. Es ist Werbung für ein Spiel, und nicht für eine Seite des Spiels...
Das wäre das selbe wenn ich eine Werbung über Puppen machen sollte die sowieso schon bekannt sind, aber ich bewerbe in dem Fall nicht Barbie sondern Ken - glaubst du jetzt wirklich das alle die eine Puppe kaufen möchten SOFORT zu Ken greifen wenn sie ihn sehen?
Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Werbung im großen Stil wurde nur im Fernsehen gemacht, und dort dürften es auch die meisten gesehen haben. Alles was dort gezeigt wurde war der Trailer, welcher beidseitig ausgeglichen "cool" war.
Die ganzen Podcasts haben sich sicher nur 5% (wenn überhaupt) angesehen, zumindest in Europa.
Ich lehne mich jetzt vllt. zu weit aus dem Fenster, aber die meisten dürften wahrscheinlich garnicht die Englischkenntnisse besitzen um das ganze auch alles zu verstehen.

Ein wenig weiter als über deinen Tellerrand solltest du doch blicken...


----------



## Shadowface (26. September 2008)

Boah lol heul net man.. war is geil egal ob man das oder dasd macht das nervt schon wieder ******


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2008)

(Andara) schrieb:


> Noch dazu war das bei dir vom Vorposter gequotete eine reine Vermutung, was du irgendwie zerlegen musst, weil du es als Argument gegen dich siehst?


Ay - ich sagte ja auch "Da kommt schnell der Gedankengang..."

Dass dieser schluessig waere, sinnvoll ist oder sonstwie wie mit Argumenten zu belegen waere, habe ich nie behauptet. Leider wurde ja meine Aussage nichtmal verstanden (ich nehme an in habe nicht ausreichend schlecht formulierte Flames eingebaut?). Nach diesem Gedankengang sind naemlich nicht die "besseren Horde-PvPler" zur Zerstoerung gegangen, sondern einfach alle Spieler, die gern auf der Seite PvP (bzw. hier RvR) betreiben wollten, von der sie annahmen, dass sie besser waere. Dass das nicht unbedingt stimmt, ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Dagon1 (26. September 2008)

Ich glaube, dass die deutsche Mentalitaet und Spielweise auch ein wenig negativ abfaerbt.
Habe Gestern aus langeweile einen Char auf dem englischen Server Karak Eight Peaks erstellt um 02:30 Uhr und habe volle Gebiete und instant invites gehabt.

Auch die Fraktionsverteilung scheint dort besser zu sein. 
Vielleicht werden ja mal die diversen Server zu europaeischen Servern zusammengelgt wie bei einigen anderen Spielen. Dadurch haetten wir eine staerker gemischte Community mit unterschiedlichen Spielweisen und mehr Spass.
Hinzu kommen die unterschiedlichen Zeitzonen die die Onlinezeiten der Spieler abenfalls ausdehnen.


----------

